
Show HN: Harmonizely – Schedule meetings without back and forth emails - takeit
https://harmonizely.com
======
takeit
Hi,

my name is Raph and together with my friends, we are building a tool which
helps to automatically set meetings with others, without exchanging back and
forth emails.

We know there are plenty of apps like that, but they don't perfectly fit into
every use case, the value of the existing apps is not satisfactory or there
are limited features.

So, we have created a simple website where you can put your email address and
we will notify you once the tool will be available.

It would be really helpful if you could give us some feedback about the
website and the idea in general, either you like it or not and of course feel
free to sign up.

Or if you have any questions, I will be more than happy to answer them.

------
lecarore
Interesting. I think you should tell us more about how it's better than
existing services. Also state the price of the given service. I don't give my
email in exchange for vague promises. Also, you could get rid of the menu, as
it's pretty useless for now. I think if your project gets better than existing
products, it could be a hit. And you get free growth by having people invite
their colleagues to events

~~~
takeit
Thanks for your feedback @lecarore!

Indeed, we can list main features too and in what way it is better than other
products to encourage people to sign up - we will update the website with
details.

We want to have a free plan with limited features and a pro plan for around
~$10/month.

